# Seeking New Sewing Thread Vendor



## EmRoeLettering (Jan 23, 2009)

My company applies tackle twill appliques to a variety of garments using both embroidery machines and regular industrial sewing machines. 

We've recently switched to polyester thread on the embroidery machines, and we're happy with the results.

The quality and staple length of the cotton thread we're using to stitch our tackle twill on the sewing machines seems to be deteriorating with every order. 

Is anyone using polyester to applique on regular sewing machines? What brands do you like in what weights and who are your suppliers? 

We're looking for cones of at least 3000 yards, and we're happy to deal with small companies or directly with manufacturers. We deal in small volume orders, but we do operate two sewing machines pretty regularly, so we're not looking for small spools by any means.

I appreciate the help.

K


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you have a business license, you can get an account directly with Madeira or Robison-Anton and buy direct from them.

If not, I get other supplies from 5ts.com - they are pretty reasonable... I used to use embroiderysupplies.com until I got a credit card charge that didn't match my invoice...


----------



## EmRoeLettering (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply, but I'm a little bit confused. I thought Madeira and Robison-Anton made embroidery thread. Which of their products are you using for manual machine applique?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by 'manual machine applique'.... we do appliques on our embroidery machines.


----------



## EmRoeLettering (Jan 23, 2009)

We're doing some applique on the embroidery machines (this is new for us, and getting some resistance from the administrative staff), but we have a lot more volume in embroidery than applique and some of our appliques are bigger than our biggest hoops - both of which leave my stitchers stitching some applique on a regular manually steered zigzag machine. Embroidery thread tends to be lighter weight than sewing threads, so we're looking for something more durable - something that will withstand our heavy duty dinosaurs and look better than the cheap-o cotton we've been using for thirty years.


----------



## Red5 (May 15, 2009)

Sorry but you say you have been sewing TT for 30 years and using cotton thread? Cotton thread will shrink, and tackle twill will not. You need to be using poly or nylon threads.

Try A & E: Home Page - American & Efird, Inc.: industrial sewing thread manufacturer; consumer sewing thread manufacturer; notions and trim distributor.


----------

